# Cat not eating much



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all, my almost year old cat Millie seems really off her food. Usually she is extremely greedy and will eat every scrap of her food as well as my other cat's, but over the past few days she seems really off it and is barely touching anything. I have tried to tempt her with stuff she usually loves but its not really working, she isn't very enthusiastic. She is just eating a couple of mouthfuls and then loses interest. She also seems to be more vocal than normal and is 'talking' to us a lot more. Should I be concerned? I am keeping her in the house at the mo, as she is the type of cat who would sneak into someone's house and nick their dinner, or eat rubbish out of dustbins. I thought that if she was getting food elsewhere and I kept her in she would start eating her food again as she'd get really hungry but she doesn't seem to be. I am quite worried. She doesn't seem right. I thought maybe it could be because my husband has been away for a few days, he came back Monday evening and maybe she didn't like the change of her environment but I am completey baffled. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you, Michelle xxx


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya,

It could be she's having trouble with her teeth - I read that often in this case the cat will take a few mouthfuls and then stop as the pain can be so bad as to not make eating worth the effort.

Then again it could be the warmer weather we've been having (they never seem to eat as much when it's hot)

You said she generally doesn't seem right in herself though so I would say go with your instincts and take Millie to the vets for a check up.

Let us know how she gets on


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Is she spayed? Being more vocal could be due to her coming into season, this does make some queens go off their food. 
If she seems lethargic as well, then she could actually be ill - I'd say you should take her to the vet if there seems to be no improvement.



michelle1981 said:


> Hi all, my almost year old cat Millie seems really off her food. Usually she is extremely greedy and will eat every scrap of her food as well as my other cat's, but over the past few days she seems really off it and is barely touching anything. I have tried to tempt her with stuff she usually loves but its not really working, she isn't very enthusiastic. She is just eating a couple of mouthfuls and then loses interest. She also seems to be more vocal than normal and is 'talking' to us a lot more. Should I be concerned? I am keeping her in the house at the mo, as she is the type of cat who would sneak into someone's house and nick their dinner, or eat rubbish out of dustbins. I thought that if she was getting food elsewhere and I kept her in she would start eating her food again as she'd get really hungry but she doesn't seem to be. I am quite worried. She doesn't seem right. I thought maybe it could be because my husband has been away for a few days, he came back Monday evening and maybe she didn't like the change of her environment but I am completey baffled. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you, Michelle xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi sweetie take Millie to the vet's they will give her a mot, it may be nothing but they will do tests. Is she peeing lot's? does her breath smell? is she loosing weight? what food are you feeding? dry biscuit's? is she crying when picked up or going to the toilet? just keep watch, give as much info as you can on her behavior, but take her to the vet's lovely.


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for your replies, sorry for delay I have had computer problems. Millie seems to be ok now - I was getting quite worried as she was getting very grumpy along with not eating a lot, she growled and hissed at me when I picked her up(!!) but she has perked up now and is acting normal again. I am not sure what was up with her - maybe she was having an off day and just feeling a bit under the weather. I was getting very worried though as she seemed to be really off colour. I will be keeping an eye on her and anymore episodes like this then she will be straight down the vet. Thank you all for your help I really appreciate it xxxxx

ps I did have a look at her teeth and they are ok, she has dry food as well as wet although she can be a bugger refusing to eat dry food. My other cat Amber however eats soooooo slowly and think she has something wrong with her teeth so she will be having a trip to the vet asap so thank you for drawing that to my attention.  Both my cats are spayed as well xx


----------

